# Haussmann architecture VS Victorian architecture



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Compile the photos of greatest structure in these styles and compare! WOuld be cool to see all this! 



















*Besides Haussmann and Victorian style, just discuss these two eras (Mid 1800s - early 1900s) in general.*

*Edit: Compare all architecture from mid to late 1800s.* _Victorian, Haussmann etc.. _


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Why do you constrain this topic to Haussmanian and Victorian? As if there only exist France and England... For example in all of Central Europe "Gründerzeit" was predominant, most of all in the German Empire and the Austro-Hungarian Empire and their sphere of influence.

Typical Gründerzeit quarters and buildings:

Graben | Wien by Erik Noorman, on Flickr

Rathaus by Dave Coombs, on Flickr

Fidicinstraße in Kreuzberg by Johannes, on Flickr










Karlovy Vary - 24 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

panorama Wiesbaden by Joachim Huth, on Flickr

Bode Museum, Berlin by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Good question. It seems as though Haussmann and Victorian styles really defined the new era. In these photos alone, I can see British and French influence, but you are welcome to post any architecture of this time era.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Fro7en said:


> Good question. It seems as though Haussmann and Victorian styles really defined the new era. In these photos alone, I can see British and French influence, but you are welcome to post any of this time era.


Thanks, but no thanks... :/ You seem awfully French-centric (and English-centric for that matter, as I already noticed, you have this sort of unhealthy rivalry with that country in other threads in this forum too.) 
The influences you see are actually mostly of Germanic renaissance, Italian renaissance and Southern German and Austrian baroque as well as Jugendstil/Secession.
You can have your little France versus Britain contest in here, I might open a new thread later, that also includes Central European, Eastern European and Scandinavian styles of the industrial 19th century.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Tiaren said:


> Thanks, but no thanks... :/ You seem awfully French-centric (and English-centric for that matter, as I already noticed, you have this sort of unhealthy rivalry with that country in other threads in this forum too.)
> The influences you see are actually mostly of Germanic renaissance, Italian renaissance and Southern German and Austrian baroque as well as Jugendstil/Secession.
> You can have your little France versus Britain contest in here, I might open a new thread later, that also includes Central European, Eastern European and Scandinavian styles of the industrial 19th century.


You don't have to be so rude, if you read, I changed it adding more styles. Give me names of other styles and I'll change it. I'm mostly only familiar with British and French styles.

My point was that French and British architectures influenced the world and are found all over the world from Hanoi to Buenos Aires.


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> Thanks, but no thanks... :/ You seem awfully French-centric (and English-centric for that matter, as I already noticed, you have this sort of unhealthy rivalry with that country in other threads in this forum too.)
> The influences you see are actually mostly of Germanic renaissance, Italian renaissance and Southern German and Austrian baroque as well as Jugendstil/Secession.
> You can have your little France versus Britain contest in here, I might open a new thread later, that also includes Central European, Eastern European and Scandinavian styles of the industrial 19th century.


If Frozen want to make a thread about only french and english architecture, who are you to come here and post rude comment like that.
And you post only on germany related threads or post only about germany so blam him to be french centric is stupid.
And jugendstil exist only in you country, all civilized countries say art nouveau, and german renaissance, baroque etc etc......:lol:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

ory26 said:


> If Frozen want to make a thread about only french and english architecture, *who are you to come here and post rude comment like that.*
> And you post only on germany related threads or post only about germany so blam him to be french centric is stupid.
> And jugendstil exist only in you country,* all civilized countries say art nouveau*, and german renaissance, baroque etc etc......:lol:


Okay, let's educate you a little, then I'm outta here:

Wikipedia about Art Nouveau:


> Art Nouveau (French pronunciation: ​[aʁ nuvo], Anglicised to /ˈɑːrt nuːˈvoʊ/; at. Sezession, Czech Secese, Eng. Modern Style, Ger.. Jugendstil, Slovak. Secesia) *or Jugendstil* is an international philosophy[1] and style of art, architecture and applied art – especially the decorative arts – that was most popular during 1890–1910.[2] *English uses the French name Art Nouveau ("new art"), but the style has many different names in other countries.*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Nouveau

So, are only France and Anglo Saxon countries "civilized"? *That* is incredibly rude and condescending. And exactly this condescending attitude is, what I mentioned to Fro7en. He goes around the forums, putting other countries down. Do you think, it was not intentional, that he opened a basically France vs England thread and took a grand and beautiful building in Haussmanian style as one example but a really plain and repetitive row of houses in Victorian style?

This is also Victorian:
Regent Street, Oxford Circus, London by David Allan, on Flickr

And it is a fact that German renaissance exists (as it is different to Italian and French Renaissance): 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Renaissance
And there is also German baroque, as there is Italian baroque, as there is French baroque, as there is Russian baroque etc. And it was mostly the former two styles, that influenced Gründerzeit buildings, that were built in some form of neobaroque/baroque revival. 
Contrary to what Fro7en said, there was very little French influence in Gründerzeit and that has a special reason. Gründerzeit translated means "founder epoch", which began with the Unification of Germany in 1871 after Prussia had defeated France in the Franco-Prussian War, because France didn't want Germany to unite. Thus French art/architecture was long frowned upon in the German Empire. That is why there were no Haussmanian and very little examples of the Beaux Arts style in 19th century Germany, even though that style was popular in other countries. And, by the way, you even have Gründerzeit buildings in France:








[/url]Strasbourg - quartier allemand by Sébastien DERVIEUX, on Flickr[/IMG]










In the Neustadt in Strasbourg or buildings in Metz, like the central station:

gare de metz HDR by Jérôme Wax, on Flickr

The problem is, that you and Fro7en don't seem to have much of a clue about architecture styles outside of your superiority bubble. That's alright...but please don't look down on other countries' heritage or pick a fight, like this versus-thread is obviously intended to.

Last not least, the rules of this Forum:


> Hey everyone, welcome to the Architecture Forums! Just a few rules I have to share.
> 
> 1) No Spamming
> 
> ...


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Tiaren, *this isn't a city vs city thread*. I myself simply love english and french architecture. I see it all over the Americaa, Europe & even Asia. As I said in Canada you can find a lot of nice victorian era architecture and in Québec lots of French art-nouveau and French Haussmann influenced things. Not to mention Australia, India, Cambodia, Vietnam, China, Argentina & British+French colonial islands. 

I've never really found much German architecture around the world. I myself have never heard of Gründerzeit, and yes, of course you'll find this in Alsace-Lorraine because this region has been German! It's not like French people built this, it's more like German occupiers built it after the 1870 war and before the first world war.

What I'm trying to say is that French and British architecture and architects inspired the world and examples of British and French architecture is found around the world. American Federal Architecture is a good example.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Melbourne*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think both styles are elegant and gorgeous...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Alright, as a little peace offering here a quote of a post some other forumer just did. It's photos of a Gründerzeit quarter in the German city of Hanover:



ELH said:


> The nicest architecture in Hannover is not necessarily to find downtown, which suffered the severest war damages. These pictures are from the surrounding, residential Stadtteile.
> 
> Gartenalle in Linden, close to the Lichtenbergplatz.
> 
> ...


The variety of architecture styles within Gründerzeit is interesting. Here we can see neo-baroque, neo-renaissance (German) and neo-renaissance (Italian), we also see neo-gothic, neo-brick gothic and neo-romanesque.


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Fro7en, Tiaren, the thing is as we all know, that Brittain and France had been colonial powers for much longer periods of time than Germany, which didnt had to many colonies at all, and those it had only for a short amount of time. So there was of course just not enough time to influence the world with architecture as much as countries that had been colonial powers for centuries. *That in fact doesnt mean that the british and french architecture expression is superior in any kind to central european or german expressions*. Its just wider spread. On the other side, there are noumerous regional expressions of neo traditional an new desing stiles all over germany you wont find in Brittain or France at all, and thats just because our countries have a very different history.
Simply said, Britain and France are centralized powers with one very strong capital city where art/culture and so on is defined and transportet to the other centres of the country, where as germany had been a loose union of states for most of its existance and so the regional stiles are more different than on most places while still be inspired by each other.
For that simply reason you find more stile expressions over germany than you'll find in brittain or france. Iam not saing they are not there, but your stiles are just more "purely" copied into your colonies etc.

Fro7en, there is of course german architecture exportet to the world. Take a look at Qingdao in China, Spakopmund/Windhoek Namibia, and even in Buenos Aires and Istanbul you'll find expressions of german architecture. 
I dont blame you for only seeing the stiles that you are used to see your whole life, and automatically sort anything with similar looks into the categories you know, but believe me, there is far more with late 19th and early 20th century revival and new art stiles than just what fits into british or french categories.
And you completely miss the fact, that thera are three other nations that influences the world with their 19th/20th expression of architectural stiles through the centuries... 

Spain, Portugal and the Netherlands


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't see Fro7en saying that only French and British architecture were revelant or had been the only one exported, but he have the right to focus on two iconic architectural style if he wants to. He also said that the thread was about mid 1800 early 1900 buildings, which as a mater of fact can include German or other architectures.

I guess he decided to pick those styles because they are well known outside of Europe, way more than others, and have been exported to a lot of country, and not only those who have colonized. As far as i rememeber, Buenos Aires wasn't a French colony yet, it have a massive French influence in its architecture. So guys please stop polluting the tread, no one criticized German architecture here. If you want to create a thread about neo classic architecture and the movement who originated from this, go ahead.

Edit : I think no one will complain if you post pics of German architecture, on the contrary ! Just stop these needless dicussion and stick to beautifull photos : ) .


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

I wasnt aware that i am "polluting" that threat just with my attemt to calm both sides down and explain a bit of architecture. 

I am sorry for that arno-13


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

That wasn't intended to you, but a general message ("guys"). But hey, i may have been a bit confusing with the way i made the sentence, don't take it personnaly .
Also it seems you edited your post, or i didn't read it carefully enough. Fair enough !

Please, feel free to post anything you want !


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

It's interesting how at the same time (mid to late 19th century) several styles appeared in the main European countries based on the same idea: collective housing buildings, with similar size and volumetry, with a similar strive for decoration. The variations come from materials and their colours, and the graphic rhythms given to the facades by balconies, bay windows, oriels etc (or lack thereof).

Victorian architecture is very diverse, some of my favourites ever houses are Victorian buildings from Glasgow that look like no others I've seen in Europe (the style has however been emulated in North America a lot). Some are built in beige stone and some are built in a beautiful red, almost maroon, stone (similar to the Vosges stone from Strasbourg). I'll post some pics later.

The styles from Spain are great, especially Catalan "modernisme" from Barcelona's Eixample area, but also the different other styles from the rest of Spain.

The German style, which I've had the pleasure to see in Strasbourg and in Google Street View (here's hoping I can get a better, closer look at it in the future), seems to me the most decorated. It always makes me think that this kind of approach to housing will never be back because decoration must be too expensive now, we can't sustain such pretentious architecture to house such large populations.

The Italian style is the one that looks like it has grown completely "organically" from the architecture of the past, without breaks of any kind, and without it being programmed to appear, like it visibile in France. Especially in Paris the contrast between old Paris and Hausmann buildings is so striking. On a related note, it's interesting to see how 1850s buildings from Toulon, where Hausmann was a prefect before being called to Paris, show a transition to the Italian style.


----------

